# LiL Auction action for WB



## manbuckwal (Dec 30, 2014)

Bidding starts at 0001 01-01-15 and ends 01-04-15 at 1600 Pacific time . Just use the WB donate button and when @Kevin lets me know the dough is in place I will pay to ship it. I will look for another nice piece of burl .........not sure if I will combine or if they will be separate yet ......... This smokin HRB is 1 5/8 x 2" x 8" has a light coat of thin CA to show the grain and has a lil natural edge that will easily turn off. Happy bidding *0001 01-01-15 

EDIT : * I am including this Amboyna Burl 1 5/8" square x 6" long. And 3x3x12" buckeye in Group 1
*
THANKS WB !!!!!!!!



 

 

 

 



 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Group 2 
*
Stabilized/Cast buckeye 1 15/16" square 5" long . Two 1.5 square 3"+ long YCB and
One 2" square 6" + long Curly Olive blank .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 30, 2014)

$1000000000 woops I started early so my bid is void

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> $1000000000 woops I started early so my bid is void


No , I posted wrong date , it started when i posted ....... Thanks Tony!! U have just taken WB into the next century

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> No , I posted wrong date , it started when i posted ....... Thanks Tony!! U have just taken WB into the next century


I should have it paid off by then. Lol

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 31, 2014)

$20... I'm assuming Tony is bidding in corn kernals

EDIT - I see there are 2 groups now. Make it $20 for each group.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> $20... I'm assuming Tony is bidding in corn kernals


Bidding starts tomorrow. Lol your bid is no good either. Lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 31, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> No , I posted wrong date , it started when i posted





Tclem said:


> Bidding starts tomorrow. Lol your bud is no good either


Looks like my 'bud' is good.... @SENC help me here bud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Looks like my 'bud' is good.... @SENC help me here bud


Edited it. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Dec 31, 2014)

Tclem said:


> ...your bud is no good either. Lol



Hey quit talking about me like that - weeuns tight me and JR.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm subscribing just to watch you knuckelheads have at it, I am already entertained.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh yeah baby I'm setting my alarm clock


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

Group 1 $50


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Group 1 $50



To soon !!! 30 more min


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> To soon !!! 30 more min


Well $50 now. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 1, 2015)

Man, there ain't a bad looking piece of wood in either lot... Very nice, Tom! (Just looking - don't have any money to bid with right now.)


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 1, 2015)

15 got group 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2015)

Hmmmmm.............I may have to sweeten the pot


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

$20 lot 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 1, 2015)

25 group 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Hmmmmm.............I may have to sweeten the pot





kazuma78 said:


> 25 group 2


You can sweeten the pot still if you want

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 1, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> You can sweeten the pot still if you want




I might........but not today


----------



## Tclem (Jan 1, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> I might........but not today


Sweeten it after I win. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll go $30 on lot #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

The pot has been sweetened 

I reached my pic limit in post #1 so had to put group 2's sweetener here 2x2x6" Amboyna burl

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Sniper time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Sniper time



But for you its ...........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> But for you its ...........


Man that is old

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

#2 $35. Pot was sweetened

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

55 on group one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> 55 on group one


Ah I see I see i see. Hmmmmm let me see what's in the bank. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

My bid can't even stand for 30 seconds without competition?!?! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> My bid can't even stand for 30 seconds without competition?!?! Lol


Oh I'm on this baby. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

With any luck the time will confuse you again and maybe open up a snipe chance. 

Just remember it ends tomorrow at noon in Mississippi.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> With any luck the time will confuse you again and maybe open up a snipe chance.
> 
> Just remember it ends tomorrow at noon in Mississippi.


Yeah and I'll be at church this evening. May have to sneak out


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

nothing here for me, but sweet-looking wood Tom! Thank you for doing this for WB!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2015)

I'll go $40 on group #2.
I hope that wascally wabbit has done left for church.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 4, 2015)

45 group 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 4, 2015)

60 on group 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 4, 2015)

justallan said:


> I'll go $40 on group #2.
> I hope that wascally wabbit has done left for church.



They probably doing the altar call about now and he's going down to the altar to ask forgiveness for his lustful covetousness of wood. He'll back after he slams down a few cheeseburger and then he'll be trying to outbid everyone with a happy smile on his face just like normal.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 4, 2015)

$55.02 on lot #2

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2015)

OOPS, evidently I type WAY to slow.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

65 lot one...


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Kevin said:


> They probably doing the altar call about now and he's going down to the altar to ask forgiveness for his lustful covetousness of wood. He'll back after he slams down a few cheeseburger and then he'll be trying to outbid everyone with a happy smile on his face just like normal.


You right

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

$71.50 lot 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

72 just because every time I bid you're right on me!lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2015)

Heck with the bunch of you! I'm going to start bidding on group #3.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

hmmmmmmm what do I do.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh good job bud.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

That should be it right ?


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2015)

I was sitting here waiting and watching for the last minute bid. It didn't happen. lol


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

I think Tony was an hour early. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> I think Tony was an hour early. Lol


I was I got my hours mixed up but I had reached my limit anyway. Good job and thanks Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 4, 2015)

Tony, I thought you were goofing off and actually put the "funny " symbol up for a minute and then took it down so it wouldn't mess no one up.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks to all that bid !!!! Winners , PM me your address and once Kevin confirms pmt I will work on getting em shipped !!!! Helping someone move at the moment so I will check later tonight. THANKS !!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 4, 2015)

Money sent, if there was a problem let me know. @Kevin


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 4, 2015)

Great job Tom and a wonderful gesture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like @Mrfish55 is winner of group two . 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 4, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Looks like @Mrfish55 is winner of group two .
> 
> Thanks Dave!


No, thank-you
If you want me to cover shipping just pm and I will fix you up


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrfish55 said:


> No, thank-you
> If you want me to cover shipping just pm and I will fix you up



Nice grab Dave! I like the way you just snuck in there! Tony


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrfish55 said:


> No, thank-you
> If you want me to cover shipping just pm and I will fix you up



Not at all ! Just send me your address again in a PM thanks. !


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2015)

My address is ...... I'll be waiting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone I was thinking this ended tomorrow.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 14, 2015)

How did I miss this one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> How did I miss this one!



You didn't see it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 14, 2015)

I thought I was getting Emails about new threads on this part of the forum. I was not but I am now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

